# thumb sticik



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Been walking around some local woods trying to find some natural thumb sticks no luck yet.

I was hoping to make some interchangable toppers out of them

Will have to find someone who has a orchard so i can get a natural thumb stick ,not so keen on the shaped type

It was a nice walk anyway and will do it with the folding pruning saw again to busy talking and playing with my grandaughter to look properly

I havnt seen any thumb sticks on this site? anyone use them ?


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have just finished two. not natural but antler. Too late to post pics now. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cobalt,

I have never seen a thumb stick here in the U.S. That's not to say no one uses them, but I suspect they are not too common a walking aid here, at least in the Midwest. Since I started stick making as a hobby a few years ago I observe the walking aids I see folks using and have yet to see one. I see way too many ugly metal canes and very few people using a walking stick either. I suppose you can't walk and carry a stylish stick when your hands are too busy poking at a smart phone!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I wouldnt consider a thumb stick a walking aid its gennerally used by hikers and ramblers.They are pretty popular here ,the buffalo horn and antler appear to be the most common althought there are lots of natural ones.

My faourite are from fruit wood ,but have come across one made with ligna vita which i coverted , such a rare wood now

post the pics when you can firie


----------

